# Motobu Ha Shito Ryu Kata Videos



## clanlyles (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking for videos on basic katas, pinans, tekkis, and some black belt katas.  I studied this many, MANY years ago and have no instructor in my area that I can find to restart.  Any ideas on where to purchase detailed videos?


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum clanlyles.

Here you go -

http://www.amazon.com/Karate-Shito-...keywords=dvd++Motobu+Ha+Shito+Ryu+Kata+Videos


----------

